
Ask HN: How to find motivation to try [insert new tech here]? - patwalls
Here&#x27;s a common dilemma I have:<p>I&#x27;m starting a new side project or adding a new feature, and might have an opportunity to do it with a new tech &#x2F; framework &#x2F; etc.<p>I start looking at the docs and get overwhelmed, go back and forth for few hours about the tradeoffs, then I usually cave and just build it with the tools I&#x27;m familiar with...<p>Anyone else experience this?
======
itamarst
This is often a completely reasonable thing to do. If your goal is to ship
features quickly, using a new technology will just slow you down. If your goal
is to learn new technologies then this is a problem.

So it depends what your goals are.

Also, worth keeping in mind that even if you're not using new technologies it
doesn't mean you're not learning. There are many skills involved in
programming than "knowing how to do X with Y". For example, knowing how to
prioritize based on your goals. (So if your goal is shipping quickly you might
be doing exactly the right thing.) More here:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/06/01/practice-on-the-
job/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/06/01/practice-on-the-job/)

